# IUI 39 hours after trigger and hadn't ovulated yet?



## aziridine (Dec 25, 2016)

I just had my first IUI today after ttc for 2.5 years.  Can anyone comment on just how wonky the timing of all of this has been?  Part of the problem was that I was unsure when my period actually started.  I'm usually very regular +/- one day and it was due on Thursday, but I started some more-than-usual spotting on Wednesday and called to schedule the first scan, thinking it was starting then.  But the spotting then totally stopped all of Thursday and began again on Friday but it was still only spotting.  Had the scan on Friday afternoon, told them all of this and they confirmed my lining was too thick and I couldn't start Clomiphene yet.  But as it was Dec 23rd, they told me to just start on it the first day it really started.  They charted me out as though I were already going to be starting the Clomiphene on CD4 - maybe a language barrier or not listening or not sure what.

Heavy flow started on Saturday morning, so I took the first pill Saturday night (so this was basically taking the Clomiphene CD1-5, which seems unheard of as far as I can tell?).  I was scanned on CD7 and they confirmed three fairly large follicles on the left ovary, they didn't say the exact size.  It was again right before a holiday on the 30th and they told me to take Ovidrel trigger the next day in the evening, at only CD8, and scheduled me for the IUI on the 2nd at 3pm.  Triggered at 11:30pm on the 31st, and the scan before the IUI revealed two very large follicles that the nurse sounded happy with, and she confirmed that I hadn't ovulated yet, and this was 39.5 hours post-trigger!  I'm only on CD10 right now.  I normally ovulate on my own, at least according to LH tests and temperatures.

Now it's 6 hours later, and can't say I've felt anything whatsoever that felt like it was ovulation, at least nothing more than the pains I was feeling before the IUI.  Is there a possibility that it didn't or won't happen?  My clinic doesn't do any blood work or anything else, they just sent me home with an HPT to take in 2 weeks.  Just hoping this first medicated cycle isn't all for nothing.


----------



## janieliz (Jul 25, 2014)

Hi,
I am not an expert on this but when I researched IUI, most clinics in Denmark - who have much better IUI success rates than in the UK, use a trigger and then will perform the IUI 36hours or later. When you use the trigger for IVF, most clinics do it within 36 hours, most people do not ovulate before this. When I had a cancelled IVF cycle in the uk, they wanted me to me to convert to IUI only 24 hours after trigger, which to me seemed pointless - I was using frozen donor sperm as well!
I think it seems fine that they waited 39 hours after trigger. I think it's better when the sperm is waiting for the egg? Good luck and fingers crossed.

x


----------



## aziridine (Dec 25, 2016)

Thanks janieliz for the reply.  That's good to hear that this is what they normally do in Denmark - I'm really new to this.  Was also surprised they make you jump up straight away afterwards - there's not any place to lie down whatsoever so I kind of sat there slouching as horizontal as possible for 10 mins in the waiting room with people giving me funny looks (most of the fluid leaked straight out, although had a really good sperm count so hopefully it really doesn't matter).  

The nurse didn't seem at all surprised that I hadn't ovulated yet and she seemed quite pleased with my scan, so I was hopeful about that.  I had already been having ovarian pain for a few hours by that point so I really thought it was already in process - the same pain continued a few hours after the IUI but then it subsided and it's basically totally gone today.  Also wonder whether the eggs would be mature enough, given that I triggered on what should be CD8.  Anyway next time will definitely try to do this differently, with the high overall probability there will need to be another.  At least it won't be right smack during the holidays - pretty sure they rushed me with this and tried to squeeze me in around holiday closing!  

And I've found BOTH arguments on the internet - that it's best to do IUI before, and also best to do IUI after ovulation!  I figured it would be fine if it was +/- a few hours either way, but now I have no way to know if I ever ovulated at all.


----------



## aziridine (Dec 25, 2016)

Dead thread now, but just wanted to update with BFP at 12 dpiui!  (was still negative 11 dpiui, so faint positive in the morning of day 12 that I wasn't sure, but a much clearer but still weak band in the evening).  Can hardly believe this worked the first time after so many years trying (and I'm 37 with "unexplained infertility" and this would be my first), so I guess the timing was ok!


----------

